# Oradea / Nagyvárad, Romania



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea / Nagyvárad*





















*Oradea *(Romanian pronunciation: [oˈrade̯a]; German: Großwardein, Hungarian: Nagyvárad, Hungarian pronunciation: [nɒɟvaːrɒd], colloquially also Várad, former Turkish: Varat, Yiddish: גרויסווארדיין‎ Groysvardeyn, Latin: Varadinum) the capital city of *Bihor County* and Crișana region, is one of the important centers of economic, social and cultural development in the western part of Romania, retaining these characteristics throughout history.

The city is nestled between the hills that separate and unify in a harmonious way with plain *Crișana*. 
Located on the banks of *Crișul Repede River*, that divides the city into almost equal halves, it is the gateway to Central and Western Europe.


At the 2011 census Oradea had a population of 196,367.
The ethnic makeup is as follows: Romanians: 132,718 (73.1%), Hungarians: 45,305 (24.9%), Roma: 2,132 (1.2%), Other: 1,507 (0.8%)
(Data refer to those for whom information on ethnicity is available. It is unavailable for 14,705 individuals or 7.5% of the city's population.)
The religious makeup is as follows: 59.8% Romanian Orthodox, 14.3% Reformed, 9.4% Roman Catholic, 5% Pentecostal, 3.7% Baptist, 3.4% Greek-Catholic and 4.4% other, undeclared or none.


Oradea's current architecture is a mix of Communist-era apartment buildings, mainly in the outer quarters, and beautiful historical buildings that are remnants of the era when the city was part of Austria-Hungary. In addition to many Baroque buildings, Oradea is remarkable for its particularly rich collection of *Art Nouveau architecture*.

Art Nouveau is easy to discern because of its curved, undulating lines « flowing » naturally, in syncopate rhythms, as a musical leitmotif. The numerous open curved lines – parabolas and hyperbolas – important elements of Art Nouveau “panoply”, give dynamism and rhythm to these buildings and artefacts.
Like many European cities, “Small Paris”, as Oradea was named at the beginning of the last century, has a belle-époque charm given by its Secession, eclectic, New-Romanian, Neoclassic and Baroque architecture.

wikipedia EN





​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
The city seen from Ciuperca hill*


In the 4th photo is the fortress of Oradea, the church located inside of the fortress was built between 1775-1777, architect Lodovico Marini. It had a baroque tower, but it was destroyed in a fire in 1836 and it was replaced by the current tower.


Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Compared to the more historic townscape, what a joyless vision the communist era blocks represent.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Oradea :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
The city seen from Ciuperca hill*


The church in the first 2 photos is the Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary, 1752-1780, architect Giovanni Battista Ricca. It is one of the 4 Minor Basilicas in the country.


Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Ciuperca hill*


The last 2 photos are taken from the bridge you can see in the last posts.


Oradea - Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea seen from Ciuperca hill by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The State Theatre*


1899-1900, architects Ferdinand Fellner and Hermann Helmer


Oradea State Theatre by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea State Theatre by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea State Theatre by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea State Theatre by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea State Theatre by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Astoria Hotel*


also known as Sztarill Palace, 1902-1906, architect Sztarill Ferenc, secession style


Oradea - Astoria Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Astoria Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Astoria Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Astoria Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Astoria Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Astoria Hotel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you all for looking to this thread!

*
1 Decembrie Park*



Oradea - 1 Decembrie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - 1 Decembrie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - 1 Decembrie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - 1 Decembrie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - 1 Decembrie Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city!
The Grand Hotel is very nice.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely images kay:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of a charming city.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Gratteciel, Roman and marlonbasman for your comments. Thank you all for likes and for looking in! :cheers:


*
Petőfi Sándor Park*



Oradea - Petőfi Sándor Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Petőfi Sándor Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Petőfi Sándor Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Petőfi Sándor Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Petőfi Sándor Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Petőfi Sándor Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

looks very nice. i've never seen anything quite like that astoria hotel!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some nice, eclectic architecture in the city. The renovated Astoria Hotel is a real gem!  Great pics!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Some great Art-Nouveau architecture there. Good stuff.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thany you very much stevekeiretsu, owlsarepretty112, Ben and El Greco for your kind comments! I appreciate it. Thanks all for looking in, more photos to come! 


*Republicii pedestrian street (Corso)*



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Republicii pedestrian street (Corso)*



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Stern Palace*


1904-1906, arch. Komor Marcell & Jakab Dezső, Art Nouveau style


Oradea - Stern Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Stern Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Stern Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Unirii (Union) square*



Oradea - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Union square by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Episcopal palace*



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Episcopal palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A fine update from the Episcopal Palace! kay:

Specially I love pic No. 6 and 8.
I would love to spend some time in this beautiful garden (8)!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you yansa for your comments! 


*Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary*


*Part of the Baroque Complex of Oradea alongside Canonical Row and Episcopal Palace*, the ''Assumption of Mary into Heaven'' Roman-Catholic Cathedral was built between *1752-1780* and it was designed by architect Giovanni Battista Ricca in baroque style. It is *one of the 4 minor basilicas in the country*, the other 3 are in Radna, Șumuleu Ciuc and Cacica.


Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

The Basilica of St. Mary is gorgeous just like the whole city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pop Bogdan said:


> Thank you yansa for your comments!



It is a pleasure for me, and thank _you_ for your nice pictures! 


This Cathedral is a gem! kay:




Pop Bogdan said:


> *Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary*



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I particularly love pic 2 with it's shadows, the door and the tree in the foreground, and behind the shimmering yellow and blue... kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary*



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a richly decorated interior! Nice cathedral! kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

There is a very beautiful Annunciation painting on the ceiling of the Cathedral! kay:


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm visiting western Romania for a week this summer. Oradea was on my list of places I might visit, but after this thread I definitely will


----------



## Alpin (Mar 13, 2008)

^^

Judging by your nickname, this isn't good news for Oradea.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Oradea :cheers:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you again for your comments!



*Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary*



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Cathedral Basilica of St. Mary by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Saint Ladislas statue*


and the Bishop Schlauch Lőrinc Park with the Episcopal Palace and Basilica of St Mary


Oradea - Saint Ladislas statue by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Saint Ladislas statue by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Saint Ladislas statue by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Saint Ladislas statue by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Bishop Schlauch Lőrinc Park by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Descent of the Holy Spirit church in Olosig district*


1732-1743, the tower from 1846, architect Ferenc Knapp
During the period 1903-1905 the nave was rebuilt and two secondary towers built in eclectic style after the architect Kálmán Rimanóczy jr. plans. Only the crypt and six side altars are left from the old church.


Oradea - Descent of the Holy Spirit church in Olosig district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr




















Oradea - Descent of the Holy Spirit church in Olosig district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Descent of the Holy Spirit church in Olosig district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Descent of the Holy Spirit church in Olosig district by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice updates, Bogdan! kay:
My favourite is #54!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Nice new sets. The interior of the basilica is also very beautiful.


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Promenade along Crișul Repede river*



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Bridge over Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the pics where the tree "kisses" the water! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Promenade along Crișul Repede river*



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Crișul Repede River by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very beautiful! kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Lovely white temple on the second and the third photo. Is it a synagogue?


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

^^ Yes, it is!


*Promenade along Crișul Repede river*


All the tulips from this area of the bank (27,000), some of them can be seen in the first 3 pics, were planted by a single man, an artist with a big passion for flowers, last autumn 


Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice update! kay:



Pop Bogdan said:


> All the tulips from this area of the bank (27,000), some of them can be seen in the first 3 pics, were planted by a single man, an artist with a big passion for flowers, last autumn ​



Nice place, good man! ​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Lovely place and great pics!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks Gratteciel, Yansa and Skopje for your commnents and thank you again all for likes and for looking to my pics of Cluj and Oradea! 


*Promenade along Crișul Repede river*



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very nice place by the river! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Anyone who plants 27,000 tulips single-handedly to beautify a public river bank deserves a medal!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Oradea


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really like the idea of river cruising. Lovely!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you Jane, Chris, Why-Why, yansa and all for your comments and for looking in! 


*Promenade along Crișul Repede river*



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

This tulip story will stay in mind, Bogdan!
Very nice pics! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Promenade along Crișul Repede river*



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful sights along the promenade... kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Promenade along Crișul Repede river*



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - promenade along Crișul Repede river banks by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful promenade along the river. Great pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice impressions from the river, Bogdan! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you Gratteciel and yansa and thanks all for looking to my pics ​


*Black Eagle Palace*


1907-1908, architects Komor Marcell, Jakab Dezső, secession style


Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The window!
Beautiful building with beautiful name... kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Beautiful palace!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Black Eagle Palace*



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Black Eagle Palace by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great palace with beautiful details! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice palace and pictures! kay:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Republicii street*



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Republicii street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Oradea :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely external design of the palace....could be a fairy tale palace ...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Independenței (Independence) street*



Oradea - Independenței street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Independenței street by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice street and tram! :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Crișul Shopping Center, built in 1979*



Oradea - Crișul Shopping Center by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Fortress of Oradea*


*INFO*

pics 2,3 - commemorative plaque of Gabriel Bethlen, click on the picture to see it in 2048 px, info about the plaque in Romanian, Hungarian, English or German.





Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very nice update with interesting informations, Bogdan, and I love the last picture! :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fortress of Oradea*



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update! kay:
The buildings are well-maintained!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you, Silvia and thanks all for looking in! The fortress was mostly renovated in the recent years, but there is still some work to do.


*Fortress of Oradea​*
first 3 pics - Roman-Catholic church inside the fortress, 1775-1777, baroque style, architect Lodovico Marini, the original tower was replaced in 1836 after a fire; it's used by the Slovak local community.


Oradea Fortress - Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress - Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress - Roman-Catholic church by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moat of the fortress*



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Fortress by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates from Oradea


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The fortress is really impressive! kay:
Love the pic where the tree throws his shadow on the brick wall...


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*
Regele Ferdinand square*



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Regele Ferdinand square*


first pic - Casa de Economii (Deposoits House) of Bihor county, 1910, architect Rimanoczy Kalman jr (left), ''Transilvania'' Hotel, 1903-1904, architect Guttmann József (right)


Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful update, Bogdan! :applause:


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you!

*Ștefan cel Mare Boulevard*

last pic - the train station


Oradea - Ștefan cel Mare Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Ștefan cel Mare Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea - Ștefan cel Mare Boulevard by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr



Oradea Train station by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

And the last pics from Oradea for now


*The Zion Neolog Synagogue*

1877-1878, architect David Busch, Neo-Moorish style 


Oradea - Neolog Synagogue by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


Oradea - Neolog Synagogue by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice update, beautiful Synagogue! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice new sets!


----------

